# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Bountiful Planes (OOC)

## Biscuit

Here is the OOC Thread.

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Track 1*
*Track 2*

Cygnia
Fen Ishtaak
Changeling
Beguiler 15/Mindbender 3
Rogue 5/Master Inquisitive 5/Gatecrasher 8

Doxkid
Extreme Yin
Grey Elf Ghost
Dread Necromancer 8/Pale Master 10
Paladin 8/Ghost 5/Master of Unseen Hand 5

Aegis013
Aeris Tempestas
Grey Elf
Focused Conjurer Wizard 8 / Master Specialist 10
Barbarian 11 / Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7

----------


## Cygnia

*Choosing Dark Grey for my font!*
*"This is talking."*
*"This is whispering."*
_This is thought ballooning._
*~*This is talking via telepathy*~*

Can't wait to play!

----------


## Doxkid

Thank you for having me!

Extreme Yin will grab my favorite Dark Green for his text color. I'll post IC tonight.

----------


## Cygnia

Where in Eberron are we specifically and what, if anything, do we know about the scout in question (species, gender, etc)?

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris will speak in "Blue."

We'll definitely want to investigate what information the Guild can give us about the missing Scout. Aeris can spontaneously convert a spell to Scrying which should help us locate our target if we can get enough information about him. We can also Greater Teleport in, if desired.

Though going into a cabal of shadowy assassins with zero foreknowledge of what we'd be up against might not be great.


Do our characters know each other or would this be our first assignment together?

----------


## Biscuit

You have been briefed by the guild that the missing scout is a Halfling Ranger with a Riding Dog companion. None of you have met him, and he is presumed dead but there is a bonus if you manage to return him alive. In all reports of Legion activity, the assailants have all ranged from Medium to Huge size according to the very few eyewitness testimonies and all investigations of the scenes after the fact.

The region is a remote part of the Talenta Plains in Ebberon, but you are not 100% sure where, as you were shifted via other guild personnel. Disseminated intel states that there are no settlements in the immediate vicinity, but that the watchtower itself was warded against scrying somehow and no information on the interior or its occupants was available except that attempts to scry for the scout only showed the tower itself, so he is assumed to be inside somewhere.

You guys can decided for yourselves if you know each other from previous run-ins, but this will be your first time grouping up together, as most of the guild's operatives work alone or assemble temporary hired teams to complete their missions. Once these missions start crossing planes, however, that is when groups are generally formed for safety reasons.

----------


## Biscuit

*@Doxkid* if you want to begin play _already_ utilizing Malevolence, it can be the body of any +0 LA humanoid race using a 26 point buy of your own choosing + any racial adjustments. Also, please put an * or some other indicator next to any equipment to denote that it is a piece of 'ghostly equipment' as opposed to any normal equipment before we begin.


And keep in mind this is a shake-out mission, and is not expected to go smoothly. This is supposed to let you work out kinks, get to know one another's strengths/weaknesses, and begin to learn how to accommodate and compliment one another to work efficiently. Don't be too critical of yourselves, as this mission is designed to help you guys ease into things.

----------


## Doxkid

I think I'll stick to my natural form here since I'm hoping to acquire a new body during the campaign itself instead of cooking one up before hand. The same goes for my Undead cohort (from Pale Master); hopefully I'll make a half-decent undead and that'll be my lil buddy for a while. I've updated my sheet to note what is a @[email protected] item (mostly equipment) and what is a normal item being worn (mostly active items).

----------


## Biscuit

I should mention that I live in Europe, and my posting times are in Central Eruopean Summer Time. So I tend to post before bed (around 4-5pm Eastern Standard Time) and in my afternoon (early mornings for Americans).

----------


## Cygnia

FYI, I'll be on a vacation from the 10th to the 13th next week.  I'll have my phone with me, but formatting on it is a pain.

----------


## Biscuit

> FYI, I'll be on a vacation from the 10th to the 13th next week.  I'll have my phone with me, but formatting on it is a pain.


Appreciate the heads-up!



Oh! And if anyone has any alternate vision modes active (Darkvision, Detect Magic, True Seeing, See Invisible, Mindsight, Lifesight, etc, etc.) please make sure they show up somewhere in your statblock as a quick-reference for myself so I don't have to check sheets when describing what you can see to move things along. Thanks! :)

----------


## Aegis013

I'll be out during Oct 21-24, I'll remind again when we're closer.

Aeris just has low-light naturally. She'll occasionally have True Seeing if she uses her Runestaff to cast it, but at minutes/level I'll wait for a more opportune time to use it.

----------


## Biscuit

By the way, it hasn't come up yet because you guys started mid-mission, but if and when you speak with anyone, it will be up to you to roll social checks (Bluff when lying, Diplomacy when reasoning, Intimidate when threatening, Sense Motive when in doubt of sincerity, a knowledge check to see if the person speaking on the subject actually knows what the hell they are talking about or just _thinks_ they do, etc). You can choose to accept things as they are presenting IG, or make rolls that correspond with your actions (or intent) in order to get possibly different or more favorable results or perhaps more insight into any given situation/conversation/npc. I will ask for a check when one is forced, but otherwise, I consider all such checks optional and completely up to you on whether or not to 'put in the effort' in that regard.

----------


## Aegis013

Sounds fair enough to me. I added some pertinent item effects to the statblock for ease of reference.

----------


## Biscuit

> I added some pertinent item effects to the statblock for ease of reference.


I appreciate that - thank you!


Also, I don't know if I covered this in the character creation guidelines or not, but while _characters_ get max HP, summoned/conjured minions and the like get 'average' HP (1st HD is max, the rest are 1/2 + Con or other HP mods). Same will apply to bad guys. 

In fact, any actual villains (as opposed to monsters or henchmen) will be built using the _exact_ same rules that you had for character generation. 'Main' villains will be gestalt just like you, but any minions, underlings, or henchpeople will follow the creation rules for Cohorts that I outlined in the original advertisement post if they are not conjured/summoned.

Such antagonists will also be _viable_. Meaning they will be built as if they were meant to be _played_. So there will be some 'quality of life' choices over pure optimization in their builds in regards to feats, equipment, and skill point allocation. So don't be surprised when you murderhobo someone and their gear is specifically designed to benefit _them_ instead of cool personalized or randomized loot.

----------


## Aegis013

> summoned/conjured minions and the like get 'average' HP


I'll keep this in mind for when Aeris summons minions.

----------


## Cygnia

Sooo...how *do* we wanna do the marching order then?

----------


## Aegis013

> Sooo...how *do* we wanna do the marching order then?


Extreme Yin in front, Fen in middle, Aeris in back?

I think Yin has the most defensive capability on first glance therefore I suggest front (HP, AC, Saves).
Fen seems capable in both melee and ranged so middle makes sense.
Aeris needs time to initiate if she would engage in melee since it takes a few spells and is more likely to just cast helpful stuff from the back.

----------


## Cygnia

Works for me.  How wide is the corridor, GM?

----------


## Doxkid

> Extreme Yin in front, Fen in middle, Aeris in back?
> 
> I think Yin has the most defensive capability on first glance therefore I suggest front (HP, AC, Saves).
> Fen seems capable in both melee and ranged so middle makes sense.
> Aeris needs time to initiate if she would engage in melee since it takes a few spells and is more likely to just cast helpful stuff from the back.


Yup, Yin is definitely a Pseudo-tank. He also has natural Self Healing; Harm for 150 HP (half his Hp total) and he can just sit around touching himself to effectively get Fast Healing.

Once I get a proper corpse to ride in Yin will become more of a true Tank.

----------


## Biscuit

The map will reveal only what can be seen once you open a door. I've pre-revealed the first room to get things started, however.

----------


## Biscuit

Sorry for the late reply - I had to go digging through some boxes in my attic to find my flash-drive backup of all my 3.5 books because my copy of one book in particular I was referencing somehow got corrupted and I needed to replace it with a fresh copy from backup. Flash drive was tucked next to a physical Deck of Many Things in an old 20 year old trapper keeper with graph paper, a very old set of dice, and a pack of flash cards with spells written on them. Double dose of nostalgia!

----------


## Doxkid

> Sorry for the late reply - I had to go digging through some boxes in my attic to find my flash-drive backup of all my 3.5 books because my copy of one book in particular I was referencing somehow got corrupted and I needed to replace it with a fresh copy from backup. Flash drive was tucked next to a physical Deck of Many Things in an old 20 year old trapper keeper with graph paper, a very old set of dice, and a pack of flash cards with spells written on them. Double dose of nostalgia!


Wait, you don't simply memorize every book you read and then recite the book word for word until you reach the specific thing you wanted? That's how I've been doing it for years...

----------


## Biscuit

> Wait, you don't simply memorize every book you read and then recite the book word for word until you reach the specific thing you wanted? That's how I've been doing it for years...


I actually do that a lot for things I reference as a player often (though not _as_ often with exact page numbers), but not as a DM, since that is an entirely different set of things(/books) being referenced.

----------


## Aegis013

*Spoiler*
Show

Aeris, now witnessing Yin's challenges in passing through the fortified structure, can't help but wonder what might cause such a thing.

*Spoiler: Knowledge*
Show

(1d20+36)[*37*] relevant knowledge (she has all knowledge skills at +36, though rolling a natural 1 is unfortunate)


*Spoiler: Aeris' Statblock*
Show

*Aeris Tempestas*
F TN Grey Elf Wizard 8/Master Specialist 10 // Barbarian 11/Elemental Scion of Zilargo 7, *Level* 18, *Init* 8, *HP* 238/238, *DR* DR 2/-, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 20, *Ref* 16, *Will* 19, *Base Attack Bonus* 16   
*  RuneStaff of Divination - not actually a weapon*    ( ,  )
*  Robe of Arcane Might* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 40, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* 
Low-Light Vision
Dragon's Eye Amulet: Blindsense 30ft
Banner of Storm's Eye - 20ft aura suppresses Fear, Confusion and Stun
Ring of Freedom of Movement - Freedom of Movement
Ring of Invisibility - Invisible
+2 CL (Magic Tattoo, Ioun Stone)
+3 Conjuration CL (Master Specialist, Robe of Arcane Might)
+2 Dex/Con (Magic Tattoo)
Superior Resistance (Spell)
Mind Blank (Spell)

Temporary buffs:
Protection from Evil - 20 minutes
Superior Invisibility - 20 minutes
True Seeing - 20 minutes



Meant this for the IC thread... My cat got in my lap and somehow I ended up on the wrong tab.

----------


## Cygnia

The sheer number of 2s I've been rolling... :Small Red Face:   Best to get 'em out of the way now before combat hits.

----------


## Biscuit

Going to go ahead and pretend the mis-post roll as void and allow the IC roll. You are welcome. lol

----------


## Biscuit

As we wait for *@Fen* to roll a Search (for traps) check for each areas containing a new door, anyone can make a search check of the room for things other than traps and whatnot if they like.

----------


## Doxkid

> As we wait for *@Fen* to roll a Search (for traps) check for each areas containing a new door, anyone can make a search check of the room for things other than traps and whatnot if they like.


I believe he's currently on vacation so posting will be _spotty_ for a bit  :Small Cool: .

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris has a meager modifier for this level. It wouldn't hurt to see if perhaps there is a secret door or similar. I'll give it a go.

Actually, after looking over the search skill again it would take 2 minutes off of the group's buffs for Aeris to actually search the entire room at a full-round action for each 5x5 square in a room of 20 squares. I think it would be more prudent to avoid running down the buff timers. What I'll do instead is have Aeris pace the room. If she comes within 5ft of a secret door she automatically gets to roll Search due to being an Elf. I doubt Aeris is likely to turn up much other than that, anyway and it can be done in a single round via a double move action.

----------


## Cygnia

Back from trip! Body is SO sore... 

Give me an hour or so and I'll get that Search check in coming... :Small Tongue:

----------


## Biscuit

I'm currently running one hell of a fever and am losing time here and there. I fell asleep at my keyboard when I tried to post, so give me a day or so to recover and I should be back to normal posting pace.

----------


## Aegis013

> I'm currently running one hell of a fever and am losing time here and there. I fell asleep at my keyboard when I tried to post, so give me a day or so to recover and I should be back to normal posting pace.


Please take all the time you need to recover. We'll still be here when you're fully recovered and ready to start back up.

----------


## Doxkid

> I'm currently running one hell of a fever and am losing time here and there. I fell asleep at my keyboard when I tried to post, so give me a day or so to recover and I should be back to normal posting pace.


I recommend Rum. Feel better!

----------


## Cygnia

Or wine!

(*hic*)

----------


## Doxkid

> Or wine!
> 
> (*hic*)


Nah, wine doesn't have the magic healing properties Run and Whiskey both possess. A tablespoon (or two) of Rum mixed into tea with grated ginger will get you through anything that doesn't require a hospital.

----------


## Biscuit

Ok, I am running on vividly horrifying *unpronounceable German medication with more warning labels than instructions*-induced fever dreams, alcohol based 'grog' with honey, and more phlegm than should exist inside any one human being. LETS DO THIS!

----------


## Doxkid

> Ok, I am running on vividly horrifying *unpronounceable German medication with more warning labels than instructions*-induced fever dreams, alcohol based 'grog' with honey, and more phlegm than should exist inside any one human being. LETS DO THIS!


Seems like I've caught a cold or Flu as well. I tend to be alright other than mucus, headache, and alcohol consumption, but please forgive any spelling mistakes for the next week or so. I'm a V8 running on 2 cylinders.

----------


## Biscuit

> Seems like I've caught a cold or Flu as well. I tend to be alright other than mucus, headache, and alcohol consumption, but please forgive any spelling mistakes for the next week or so. I'm a V8 running on 2 cylinders.


As the youth say in this modern age: Same, fam. I know that feel, for real for real. No cap.

----------


## Doxkid

I physically aged 10 years reading that.

----------


## Cygnia

Just took my flu vax today and now I need to schedule a colonoscopy (and COVID booster).  Aging, I hate it.

----------


## Aegis013

I'll be on vacation for a few days. I'll be back to my normal posting rate by the 25th.

----------


## Cygnia

No traps, I assume in this room then?

----------


## Biscuit

> No traps, I assume in this room then?


Correct. :)

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris may be able to decipher the remainder of the missing text with her +36 Decipher Script, but we'll lose 1 minute on buffs. It may reveal the function the magic buttons. Thoughts?

----------


## Cygnia

I'd say let's wait on deciphering for now

----------


## Aegis013

My first thought on the buttons was Blast Disks from MiC pg 152, but blast disks would normally be bigger at 8 inches / 20 cm across. Hopefully they don't explode when Aeris moves them or something.

----------


## Cygnia

I'm thinking they're Panic Buttons from Complete Scoundrel (p115), but Fen's more than fine waiting until we're back safely to figure them out.

----------


## Biscuit

The buttons do not explode during their handling. :-p

I'll reveal the next area as soon as someone opens the door.

----------


## Cygnia

Aegis, your roll is borked (though, with that modifier, I can't see you missing much...  :Small Wink: )

----------


## Aegis013

Good catch. Thanks.

(1d20+37)[*41*]

----------


## Biscuit

Apologies for the delay - It was a long holiday weekend here, and there was also a birthday in my household. Onward, to adventure!

Also, whenever I update 'The Watchtower's map, this is the song I am jamming out to, if you are at all curious of the 'vibe'. I always envision slow-mo black-and-white flashbacks of everyday life back when a halfling militia actually operated out of it before it was abandoned. I always have a 'theme song' in the back of my mind when I am building a scene.

All my games have a sound track in the back of my brain. Most of the villains have their own as well. Do your characters have theme songs in your brain radios too?

----------


## Cygnia

> (I know it looks like a boob - I'm sorry, but it was the closest symbol to a bullseye that I could find)


Flashbacks of my days as a World of Warcraft raider -- "Follow the Nipple!"  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Biscuit

> Flashbacks of my days as a World of Warcraft raider -- "Follow the Nipple!"


Lmao

*hauling an archery target outside, screaming, 'FREE THE NIPPLE!' for the lulz*

----------


## Doxkid

> *⊚* =Archery Target


...this November is gonna be tough.

----------


## Biscuit

Once Fen has updated their position on the map, I will be able to move forward.

----------


## Cygnia

Whoopsie!  N7 please

----------


## Aegis013

I moved Fen's marker to N7.

----------


## Doxkid

Spot Check (I want the awareness or lack of awareness of the roll to be reflected in what I post even if it's not high enough to actually change anything.)
(1d20+36)[*38*]

----------


## Cygnia

Via her Mindsight, can Fen detect any change or number in where the sentient brains are? ;)

----------


## Biscuit

> Via her Mindsight, can Fen detect any change or number in where the sentient brains are? ;)


Nope! You do not notice any of the detected minds move in the slightest, nor have any more been detected so far. You definitely did not sense a mind where Aeris indicates at the ceiling.

----------


## Cygnia

Is there a specific Knowledge roll Fen (or anyone) can make to figure out what sort of anomaly might be at play here?  There're living minds -- but it's like they're paused in stasis or something.

----------


## Biscuit

> Is there a specific Knowledge roll Fen (or anyone) can make to figure out what sort of anomaly might be at play here?  There're living minds -- but it's like they're paused in stasis or something.


If you want to ponder over the state of the minds that have already been sensed, that would be a Knowledge (Psionics) check to see if you can gleen any nuggets of info.

----------


## Biscuit

Current Post-Revelation DM track: Really Slow Motion - Deadwood (Epic Dark Rock Action)


Apologies for the sluggish post rate the last 2 weeks or so. We are in the process of securing a loan to buy a family business (German equivalent of a small Optician boutique / Optometrist's practice). _Lots_ of meetings and so much paperwork in a language I don't speak much of that I want to set either it or myself on fire. The mad scramble is nearly over though and we've got all our paperwork in order, and the seller is motivated to close ASAP so his wife stops nagging him to retire already. Just a matter of some more business and bank meetings at this point. Please wish us luck!

_Also_: Happy Thanksgiving, for those celebrating it!

----------


## Cygnia

Good luck, Biscuit!

Myself, driving out to the middle of nowhere for turkey day with the hubby's extended family.  I love his folks (that's not sarcasm)...

...it's his brother and his family that gets my dander on edge... :Small Eek:

----------


## Biscuit

> Good luck, Biscuit!


Welp, luck was not with us, sadly. The Toyota dealership we have our current vehicle through apparently screwed up their paperwork and have been incorrectly reporting that we have _not_ been paying our loan every month (we have paid on time every month), and thus accidently trashed our SCHUFA (German credit score), causing us to be disqualified for the business loan.

They swear up and down that they have done no such thing, despite us having unequivocal proof in the credit check made by the bank. In order to force them to fix their mistake, we would need to pay for the services of a lawyer and it would take the better part of a year (in which we would need to continue to pay said lawyer), or possibly longer if they drag their feet.

So, thanks to that _wonderful_ Toyota dealership's _outstanding_ accounting abilities, we are now forced to go back to the 9-5 grind and all of our hard work over the last few months was made utterly and completely pointless. *sad wage-slave noises*

----------


## Biscuit

*Quick note/reminder:* there are stairs going down (and three halfling minds detected below), and a door leading north. There is also the beginnings of a forced opening up in the ceiling thanks to a practice dummy being utilized unconventionally as impromptu ammo.

----------


## Cygnia

I'll modify my post to just opening the door to the north then

----------


## Biscuit

Whenever I say 'take damage', I will describe and categorize the damage so you can apply damage resistance as warranted before doing so. So instead of saying 'you take 5 damage', I will say 'Take 5 points of nonmagical fire damage' or 'take 5 points of magical force damage', etc.

This is so I don't have to reference your sheet for every point of damage, and you can just calculate your own resistances and whatnot. If you have something like Evasion or Improved evasion, I am trusting you to calculate and notate the appropriate amount of damage (or ignore it, as warranted by mitigation factors) as well. 

I would greatly appreciate any mitigation or resistances being roleplayed in your response post, of course (like diving out of the way in the case of Evasion, or tanking damage and brushing it off as nothing in the case of DR, etc).

For things that can be ignored via Spell Resistance, I will automatically roll to overcome spell resistance, and if the damage encounters a player with spell resistance, you can make the appropriate response immediately without having to have me roll separately - so just ignore the rolls to overcome spell resistance if it doesn't currently apply to your character.

*Fractions are handles thusly:* If it is lower than .5, round down. If it is higher than .5 round up. If it is _exactly_ .5 then it rounds up if it benefits you (i.e. healing), and it rounds down if it is a detriment to you (i.e. damage)

----------


## Doxkid

Extreme Yin Reflex Save: (1d20+24)[*32*] (Normal Ref Save value)
With DR and Incorporeal, Extreme Yin takes 0 damage.

Imp Familiar Reflex Save: (1d20+9)[*19*] (Extreme Yin's 6 Base Reflex save, +3 Dex Modifier)
With Improved Evasion the Imp Familiar takes 0 damage.

----------


## Aegis013

Aeris would probably also notice the magical object once passing into the new room with Fen, but I forgot to roll Spellcraft to see what information can be gleaned.

(1d20+39)[*55*] Spellcraft

----------


## Biscuit

> Aeris would probably also notice the magical object once passing into the new room with Fen, but I forgot to roll Spellcraft to see what information can be gleaned.
> 
> [roll0] Spellcraft


Once Aeris enters the room as well, she also notices the magical aura and identifies it as a cursed longsword. While deceptively doing quite well in practice, once used in actual battl, it would actively _hinder_ attacks instead of magically _enhancing_ them, and once someone had taken possession of it for several days, they would find themselves completely unable to draw any _other_ weapon but the cursed sword.

It is a Cursed -2 Longsword.

----------


## Aegis013

Added some dialogue to my most recent post rather than double posting.

----------


## Doxkid

_It's just a cursed sword. Don't be a chicken, pick it up!

All the cool Player Characters used Cursed Swords. 

You want to be cool, don't you?_

----------


## Cygnia

*picks up sword*
*puts Greater Truedeath Crystal on it*
*shanks Yin*
 :Small Wink:

----------


## Biscuit

It's actually possible to use the sword for shenanigans with the right build. If you keep a spoon with a least crystal of return strapped to your belt with the intent to use it as a weapon when "drawing" it, you end up with the cursed sword instead - an _actual_ weapon. No matter_ where_ the sword was before. Toss it to someone and tell someone you're going to duel them. Draw the spoon...and poof, you have the blade and they do not.

There is also an iffy roundabout way to trigger Iaijutsu Focus I think, as well. Not the most useful cursed item ever, but layer on the right spell to fool folks into thinking it is awesome (or trick someone into thinking it is _their_ sword) is one way to prep a difficult fight with someone you know will happen next week.

----------


## Cygnia

There's a Darklord in Ravenloft who uses a similar trick with his cursed sword (at least in the earlier editions).

----------


## Biscuit

> There's a Darklord in Ravenloft who uses a similar trick with his cursed sword (at least in the earlier editions).


Delightfully evil. I approve. :)

----------


## Doxkid

> There is also an iffy roundabout way to trigger Iaijutsu Focus I think, as well.

----------


## Cygnia

I'm sure Aeris will be able to translate, but dangit again, IT'S THE PRINCIPLE OF THE THING~!

(1d20+14)[*29*] Decipher Script

----------


## Doxkid

Nothing important for Extreme Yin to do at the moment, so so he'll stand there and take no significant action.

----------


## Biscuit

> Nothing important for Extreme Yin to do at the moment, so so he'll stand there and take no significant action.


No worries! That will change very shortly. :)

I swear that I have not been edging you guys on purpose. I had this mapped out and set before you guys ever entered the building, and you've just been thorough in your exploration thus far. The holidays tend to slow down pbp games as well.

----------


## Doxkid

> No worries! That will change very shortly. :)
> 
> I swear that I have not been edging you guys on purpose. I had this mapped out and set before you guys ever entered the building, and you've just been thorough in your exploration thus far. The holidays tend to slow down pbp games as well.


I knew what I signed up for when making a Necromancer character. Just gotta power through this early part.

----------


## Cygnia

And as a properly paranoid rogue, I'm always gonna have Fen try to search every door thoroughly  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Biscuit

> And as a properly paranoid rogue, I'm always gonna have Fen try to search every door thoroughly


Better a paranoid rogue than a dead rogue! Which would, I suspect, quickly become a certain Necromancer's mindless minion. lol

----------


## Biscuit

Alright. Yin will need to select one of the spaces on the 1st floor marked with an 💢 to occupy (flying over a hole - just replace the *💢* with your *Y*), while Aeris and Fen need to place their *A* and *F* inside the door that Fen just opened.

Then everyone needs to make Spot & Listen Checks, as well as roll for Initiative.

----------


## Doxkid

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Spot: (1d20+36)[*51*]
Listen: (1d20+36)[*51*]
Initiative: (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Doxkid

Let's see if I can get 51 one more time (1d20+36)[*42*]

----------


## Biscuit

*Bell Rings*

Round One....FIGHT!

----------


## Cygnia

Still need an answer on whether or not she can Mindsight where in the room the dog and halfling are

----------


## Biscuit

> Still need an answer on whether or not she can Mindsight where in the room the dog and halfling are


Whoops, forgot to post that: Beyond the southern wall.

----------


## Aegis013

Got a lot of options here, but unfortunately Aeris lacks the telepathic capability to commune with her team before deciding. First, I suppose Aeris will roll Knowledge to see if she knows what these enemies are as free action. Since it could dramatically affect her choices during the turn, I'm going to elect to roll it here and link it in the actions spoiler once I determine how Aeris will respond to the threat.

Knowledge (appropriate knowledge): (1d20+36)[*54*]
She has all knowledge skills at +36, so no matter what they are, she might know something.

----------


## Biscuit

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it!

I hope your Holiday is joyous. :)






> Got a lot of options here, but unfortunately Aeris lacks the telepathic capability to commune with her team before deciding. First, I suppose Aeris will roll Knowledge to see if she knows what these enemies are as free action. Since it could dramatically affect her choices during the turn, I'm going to elect to roll it here and link it in the actions spoiler once I determine how Aeris will respond to the threat.
> 
> Knowledge (appropriate knowledge): [roll0]
> She has all knowledge skills at +36, so no matter what they are, she might know something.


Given her previous revelation, she confidently believes these to be the Tether Hound constructs made by a Body Leech to defend their Stasis Cocoons. She knows they have a limited range that they can travel from the cocoons they defend, and are in reality a a form of hyper-purpose-built Astral Constructs and have some sort of sense that encompasses their 'territory' around the cocoon, allowing them to sense intruders, but not necessarily pin-point them - so while definitely aware of three intruders, they don't seem to know exactly where in their territory the party members might be.

----------


## Doxkid

oh right, I forgot Violent Thrust CD roll
(1d4)[*2*]

Targeting my buddy on (M-N 7-8)

----------


## Aegis013

Hopefully the Orglash isn't too bothered by the environment considering it can stand at a full height of 32 ft. It only weighs 8 lbs though, so no worries about it breaking the tower by being summoned in.

----------


## Biscuit

*@Yen* - Before I resolve your Violent Thrust attack(s), can you point out where the +ChaMod bonus to damage is coming from? And what the '+1 Des' on damage is from? Just need to know exact source/type for potential damage done with each attack for ease of reference in terms of resistances, immunities, DR, etc.

*@Aeris* - _Excellent_ format for spell damage, pre-emptive SR check just in case, as well as notating damage type - Thank you! However, please notate squares affected by AoE spells in the future, just in case there are unseen enemies or objects within said area that would need accounting in damage taken. It isn't needed for _this_ round, as there are no such hidden things in that area now, but that may not _always_ be the case later! :)

*@Everyone* - Happy New Year!!!

----------


## Doxkid

> *@Yen* - Before I resolve your Violent Thrust attack(s), can you point out where the +ChaMod bonus to damage is coming from? And what the '+1 Des' on damage is from? Just need to know exact source/type for potential damage done with each attack for ease of reference in terms of resistances, immunities, DR, etc.
> 
> *@Aeris* - _Excellent_ format for spell damage, pre-emptive SR check just in case, as well as notating damage type - Thank you! However, please notate squares affected by AoE spells in the future, just in case there are unseen enemies or objects within said area that would need accounting in damage taken. It isn't needed for _this_ round, as there are no such hidden things in that area now, but that may not _always_ be the case later! :)
> 
> *@Everyone* - Happy New Year!!!


+ Cha Mod to damage on Violent Thrust: 
*Spoiler: Master of the Unseen Hand Prestige*
Show

Improved Violent Thrust (Ex): At 4th level, a master of the unseen hand's violent thrust version of telekinesis becomes more effective. He uses his caster level in place of his base attack bonus when making the attack roll, and he uses his Intelligence modifier (if a wizard) or Charisma modifier (if a sorcerer or a creature with the telekinesis supernatural or spell-like ability) as a bonus on damage rolls if he hurls weapons at the target.


+1 Des (Desecrate) damage
*Spoiler: Desecrate*
Show

This spell imbues an area with negative energy. Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a -3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. An undead creature created within or summoned into such an area gains +1 hit points per HD.


Happy New Year laddies and lassies.

----------


## Biscuit

> + Cha Mod to damage on Violent Thrust: 
> *Spoiler: Master of the Unseen Hand Prestige*
> Show
> 
> Improved Violent Thrust (Ex): At 4th level, a master of the unseen hand's violent thrust version of telekinesis becomes more effective. He uses his caster level in place of his base attack bonus when making the attack roll, and he uses his Intelligence modifier (if a wizard) or Charisma modifier (if a sorcerer or a creature with the telekinesis supernatural or spell-like ability) as a bonus on damage rolls if he hurls weapons at the target.
> 
> 
> +1 Des (Desecrate) damage
> *Spoiler: Desecrate*
> ...


_Aha_! Master of the Unseen Hand specific base damage bonus (so extra piercing) and +1 Profane damage. Alright, now we're ready to roll. Thank you. :)

----------


## Doxkid

Is the Boneblade spell from Book of Vile Darkness a Standard Action, a Fullround Action, or a 1 Round Action? It's 3e so things are a bit unclear; I would assume Standard, but I could bounce a coin off that assumption so it would be best to just confirm before posting.

----------


## Aegis013

> Is the Boneblade spell from Book of Vile Darkness a Standard Action, a Fullround Action, or a 1 Round Action? It's 3e so things are a bit unclear; I would assume Standard, but I could bounce a coin off that assumption so it would be best to just confirm before posting.


3e's "1 action" translates to 3.5e's Standard Action. Though with any 3e material, how it updates is ultimately up to the DM.

----------


## Doxkid

Yeah, I'll just go with our assumption to speed things along this time. If I'm wrong just hit me with a rolled up newspaper and I'll change the actions

----------


## Biscuit

Aegis013 is correct - '1 action' translates to a Standard Action. The 3.0 spells that require a full round are listed as '1 full round' such as the Dance of Ruin and Spores of the Vrock spells from the same book. :)

@Cygnia - For Expedience, I'm going to make a judgment call and reveal traps within 30 that your post's single Search check would reveal. I can see it being a huge pain if I start having you roll for every trap and making you roll, reveal traps, then allow movement, etc. So from now on, as long as a post you make contains a move action and a search for traps, I will apply that roll to all possible traps within a 30' range. Known Still-Armed Traps will now be denoted as 🚩 on the map.

----------


## Doxkid

Nice. Posting after work then.

----------


## Cygnia

Fen "Sniffer Drone" Ishtaak approves!

----------


## Doxkid

Dagnabbit, forgot to note +11 from Master of Unseen Hand in my Attack rolls. It's accounted for in the math, but it wasn't noted.

----------


## Aegis013

Fortunately, Aeris' Orglashes don't involve super complex math. They appear, they spam Cone of Cold until they're out and then start doing very weak slams for our level. But 200 HP, DR 5/- and optional Mirror Image make them excellent shields.

----------


## Doxkid

Complex Math? This is just my brain having a hole in it; I swear, in every single IC post I have ever made I forgot at least 1 minor detail. I am allergic to showing my work.

----------


## Cygnia

Heck, when Fen starts shootin', I know I'm probably gonna forget her Splitting enchant along the way.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Aegis013

Complex math was a poor choice of phrase, I meant something more like multitudinous bonus sources.

----------


## Doxkid

> Complex math was a poor choice of phrase, I meant something more like multitudinous bonus sources.


My darling...I have messed up copying and pasting. Back in college I completed several levels of calculus and statistics (I messed up and somehow needed BOTH lines of math because I didn't check my future course requirements and freehand selected my classes. Par the course for not showing/checking my work, I guess) but in my old age I am not 100% confident I can count to 5 without outside help.

----------


## Aegis013

> My darling...I have messed up copying and pasting. Back in college I completed several levels of calculus and statistics (I messed up and somehow needed BOTH lines of math because I didn't check my future course requirements and freehand selected my classes. Par the course for not showing/checking my work, I guess) but in my old age I am not 100% confident I can count to 5 without outside help.


A lot further than me, I did the first level of statistics and a business calculus course. I found both difficult, but I managed passing grades.

----------


## Biscuit

Fixed bite damage roll: (4d6+13)[*20*]

Also, apologies for the slowish posting rate. My spouse has been ill and I have had to do a lot of extra housework and taking care of them, and our dogs (walking 4 dogs alone is...exhausting, and time consuming) on top of my normal workload this week.

----------


## Aegis013

Life happens and family comes first. No worries.

----------


## Aegis013

Urk, failed a roll (1d20+37)[*56*]

Sorry for the double post.

----------


## Doxkid

> Fixed bite damage roll: [roll0]
> 
> Also, apologies for the slowish posting rate. My spouse has been ill and I have had to do a lot of extra housework and taking care of them, and our dogs (walking 4 dogs alone is...exhausting, and time consuming) on top of my normal workload this week.


Simply assign 1 dog to walk another, then for that dog being walked to walk a different dog, and so on in a closed loop of leashes and questionable supervision. As long as a horse is available to oversee the process there shouldn't be any problems.

----------


## Biscuit

> Simply assign 1 dog to walk another, then for that dog being walked to walk a different dog, and so on in a closed loop of leashes and questionable supervision. As long as a horse is available to oversee the process there shouldn't be any problems.


One is nearly blind and is all but completely deaf, one's mission in life is to pee on _everything_ at _least_ twice, one is less than a year old and has more energy than all three of the others combined, and one is an angel who would do absolutely anything for me as long as I can get her to understand what I want so listens very well. If the two boys didn't both outweigh her, I'd put her in charge of the others and have her walk them. That, and her patience with their shenanigans is...less than steller. She_ knows_ how I want them to act and it annoys her when they don't listen or behave properly. lol

----------


## Doxkid

> One is nearly blind and is all but completely deaf, one's mission in life is to pee on _everything_ at _least_ twice, one is less than a year old and has more energy than all three of the others combined, and one is an angel who would do absolutely anything for me as long as I can get her to understand what I want so listens very well. If the two boys didn't both outweigh her, I'd put her in charge of the others and have her walk them. That, and her patience with their shenanigans is...less than steller. She_ knows_ how I want them to act and it annoys her when they don't listen or behave properly. lol


That's why you need the horse to keep an eye on things.

Joke origin

----------

